# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Gewichtstoename door Mirtazapine??

## Dimphie

Ik gebruik sinds een maand of acht Mirtazapine vanwege doorslaapproblemen. Ik neem elke avond 7,5 mg en ik slaap er heel goed op. Ik ben heel veel aangekomen (15 kg) sinds ik het gebruik maar ik legde geen verband met de Mirtazapine, dacht dat ik teveel snoepte. Ik kom wel vaker aan en val weer af maar deze keer ging het wel heel snel. Bovendien merk ik dat ik geen taille meer heb terwijl ik normaal als ik wat aankwam nog altijd wel mijn taille behield. Het lijkt of mijn maag, darmen zijn opgezwollen.
Zal mijn gewicht weer afnemen als ik stop of sterk verminder met het gebruiken van Miratzapine?

----------


## Gaya

Ik gebruik mirtizapine nu ruim een jaar en ik ben ongeveer 25 kg (!) aangekomen. Ook de eetbuien herken ik. En terwijl je wel anders wilt, kun je ze niet stoppen.
Ik ben nu onder behandeling bij een homeopaat en op zijn advies en met zijn begeleiding ben ik aan het stoppen. De eerste weken heel huilerig en down, alsof ik een jaar lang alles had weggestopt ( ik verloor m'n paard, m'n vader en me oma binnen een jaar) 
Nu bijna een maand later, nog wel m'n mindere dagen en erg moe, maar wel weer energie om de dingen te doen die ik leuk vind.

----------

